# Who's your favorite villager in your town?



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

For me, it's probably Rolf.  
He's so cute and fluffy and kind. 
I'm never letting him leave uwu



Rolf reppin' like a true fanboy (seriously, look how close he's standing to K.K.).


----------



## Niya (Jul 21, 2013)

Fauna ^-^


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

alskdjlkdjflk
You have Fauna? You're so lucky!
I wish I had her in my town, but I feel like that'd be too stingy.
I already have two deer u___u;


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

Bekah you now i'm stealing rolf. Also mine atm is cheri


JUST LOOK AT THAT CUTE THING!


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

oh hohoho... Not on your life, buddy.
I've gotta admit, Cheri is pretty darn cute.
I really want Julian though.  That's gonna be tough, though ;w;


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

salarian said:


> oh hohoho... Not on your life, buddy.
> I've gotta admit, Cheri is pretty darn cute.
> I really want Julian though.  That's gonna be tough, though ;w;


Just you wait, rolf will be mine. Julian is a goddamn unicorn of courseits gonna be tough. It's probably the only horse character I like.


----------



## Niya (Jul 21, 2013)

salarian said:


> alskdjlkdjflk
> You have Fauna? You're so lucky!
> I wish I had her in my town, but I feel like that'd be too stingy.
> I already have two deer u___u;



It took forever to get her D: haha I understand what you mean. I want Skye and Whitney but then I feel bad for having so many wolves.


----------



## Ciel (Jul 21, 2013)

Beau. He is too nice.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

Niya said:


> It took forever to get her D: haha I understand what you mean. I want Skye and Whitney but then I feel bad for having so many wolves.



OMG IS THAT WHY YOU WANT ZELL!? you want him to be a prey for your wolves D: you monster! anyways, you can still have him.


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

But... It doesn't have to be _my_ Rolf.  Go ask for one.
We did have Zell and Mira doppelgangers.  Maybe Rolf will replace Mira?
BUT JULIAN LOOKS LIKE HE'S MADE UP OF STAR DUST AND OTHER COOL STUFF.
I NEED HIM YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

salarian said:


> But... It doesn't have to be _my_ Rolf.  Go ask for one.
> We did have Zell and Mira doppelgangers.  Maybe Rolf will replace Mira?
> BUT JULIAN LOOKS LIKE HE'S MADE UP OF STAR DUST AND OTHER COOL STUFF.
> I NEED HIM YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND.



hey, i found a pic of you and julian


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

Ciel said:


> Beau. He is too nice.


Beau! He looks like he's some distant cousin to Lopez.
It would be nice having both of them *A*


----------



## AwesomeBlossom (Jul 21, 2013)

I absolutely love Doc, he's so adorable and I just love him and how much he talks about food!

...And I just realized he's the villager I have the least pictures of ._.


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

Niya said:


> It took forever to get her D: haha I understand what you mean. I want Skye and Whitney but then I feel bad for having so many wolves.


Yeah, you don't want to seem specist (species-ist?).  
You want visitors to feel that it's safe to camp there.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

salarian said:


> Yeah, you don't want to seem specist (species-ist?).
> You want visitors to feel that it's safe to camp there.



we all are speciesists, there is at least one species we dont like. I hate frogs, mice and rhinos. i dont even know why


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> hey, i found a pic of you and julian
> View attachment 7452


Husband #5


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

Omg julian's phrase is "Glitter"...


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

AwesomeBlossom said:


> I absolutely love Doc, he's so adorable and I just love him and how much he talks about food!
> 
> ...And I just realized he's the villager I have the least pictures of ._.


Wow, I've actually never heard about him until now lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Redlatios said:


> Omg julian's phrase is "Glitter"...



My kind of guy.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

Ok now for a little twist, who is your LEAST favorite villager? mine is Bonbon. She is ugly and moved in the worst spot possible,


----------



## Niya (Jul 21, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> OMG IS THAT WHY YOU WANT ZELL!? you want him to be a prey for your wolves D: you monster! anyways, you can still have him.



I'm gonna fatten him up and leave him stranded in the middle of my forest >:'D
Yay! I'm TTing right now to get Marshal out still.

- - - Post Merge - - -



salarian said:


> Yeah, you don't want to seem specist (species-ist?).
> You want visitors to feel that it's safe to camp there.



So they don't get scared that wolves will come attack them at night!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I hate all gorillas (except Hans for some reason), hippos, rhinos, and mice. And frogs. #expertspeciesist


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 21, 2013)

UGH I HATE MONKEYS AND GORILLAS


----------



## salarian (Jul 21, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> Ok now for a little twist, who is your LEAST favorite villager? mine is Bonbon. She is ugly and moved in the worst spot possible,


I don't like a lot of people in my town u__u
Becky (her name is close to mine), Mira, and Mac. 
That's a huge chunk of my town alkjdslf


----------



## AwesomeBlossom (Jul 21, 2013)

salarian said:


> Wow, I've actually never heard about him until now lol.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Doc is too cute, I can't believe you hadn't heard of him till now! I can't believe no one wants him, he's just too adorable!



Redlatios said:


> Ok now for a little twist, who is your LEAST favorite villager? mine is Bonbon. She is ugly and moved in the worst spot possible,



Worst favorite? In my village, definitely Mathilda. The craziest thing is that I INVITED her to come live in my town! But now she's just a little creepy, and too polite for my tastes. Like she doesn't have a personality, y'know?


----------



## th8827 (Jul 21, 2013)

My favorite villager is Katt. She is awesome, and her appearance really suits the Uchi personality.

My least favorite is Moose. He always looks confused, which annoys me.


----------



## idiotcurl (Jul 26, 2013)

My favourite villager currently in my town, hands-down is Caroline. She's one of those characters who could be completely rude to me and I'd just be like "d'aww..."

My least favourite is a tie between Naomi and Renee. Naomi's been a snooty, stupid cow since I started my town and Renee acts really condescending while constantly sending me out on chores for fruit. Not to mention she moved right in front of my house and on top of my hybrids.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 26, 2013)

Kyle is my favorite, but I like all my villagers


----------



## burnside (Jul 26, 2013)

Isabella said:


> Kyle is my favorite, but I like all my villagers



Kyle is also my favorite. :3c


----------



## Caucas (Jul 29, 2013)

Has to be Joey, he's soo cute and innocent!


----------



## Elaine (Jul 29, 2013)

Ohhh it's hard.


Colton is such a sweetheart and so is Nana, they're absolutely adorable but ima go with Colton cause he and I are actually friends. He already gave me two pictures of him. He keeps trying to get in my house all the time too. "Hey wanna come over", "hey we should go to your place sometime", and then sometimes he just randomly shows up at my house. LOL


----------



## Gwenclinton (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi!I'm new here!nice post!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi!I'm new here!nice post!


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 30, 2013)

Stitches! He's been in all my towns since Wild World and he's pretty rad.


----------



## Riesz (Aug 5, 2013)

I love both Kabuki and Diana!  I have a lot of lovely villagers though so it's difficult to pick favourites.


----------



## Heir (Aug 5, 2013)

Fang is my favorite. Despite the issue with his eyes. :v


----------



## PoppyAndPeanut (Aug 5, 2013)

Merengue and Carmen are both pretty looking '^' so does Cookie... If I were to pick one, it'd be Carmen.


Niya said:


> It took forever to get her D: haha I understand what you mean. I want Skye and Whitney but then I feel bad for having so many wolves.


really? cause I like 3 squirrels >_> I got Fauna randomly while resetting... but I think I also got chow, so I HAD to restart... that or I got the dragon looking crocodile named Drago or something.


----------



## JessiHearts (Aug 5, 2013)

So hard to choose I would say either Anchovy or Olivia


----------



## Puffy (Aug 6, 2013)

PUnchy, Wendy, Bruce and Whitney.
At first when I saw the "This spot is reserved for Bruce" sign I was like, "UGH, Bruce?! Thats an ugly name! I guess ugly name=ugly villager." 
And now I love him.


----------



## Puddle (Aug 6, 2013)

I like Nate a lot, but Elmer is a close second.


----------



## rachums (Aug 6, 2013)

Redlatios said:


> Bekah you now i'm stealing rolf. Also mine atm is cheri
> View attachment 7451
> 
> JUST LOOK AT THAT CUTE THING!



Just a heads up, I have Rolf moving out of my town on the 12th... You know, in case you wanted him c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, I'd have to say my "runner up" favourites are Sydney and Chrissy that I have in my town atm... I dunno, they're just so cute and Chrissy has an adorable bubbly personality! And Sydney bows when you leave her house with I LOOOOVE.

But my all time favourite is probably Bianca. I rarely ever see people post about her, but she's so pretty I DON'T UNDERSTAND!



I'm giving her medicine atm cos she's ill and hopefully her picture soon ^.^


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm really pleased with the villagers I currently have, and I think once I've talked to some of the new ones more, I'll like them even better, but my favourite is Ken. Just a tiny bit behind him is Deli, who's cool too~ ^_^


----------



## Jon (Aug 6, 2013)

Pudge! Or Stitches, or Bluebear... or Maple! Any cub really ?


----------



## Pichu (Aug 6, 2013)

Marshal~! ^^


----------



## goubug89 (Aug 6, 2013)

I love Daisy


----------



## Aikopip (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine is probably Fang or Marshal. they are so cute I cant decide on them


----------



## sheepyton (Aug 6, 2013)

Willow and Mira, I can't decide.


----------



## beebs (Aug 6, 2013)

Coco, Chrissy, Olaf, and Lucky! I just wish Olaf would change back into his bolero. He looks silly in the sunrise tank. (~_~; )


----------



## Wondrous (Aug 7, 2013)

Stitches. ♥


----------



## Mayor Nook (Aug 7, 2013)

*Punchy* is my favorite! He's in my New Leaf and City Folk town.


----------



## poliwag0 (Aug 7, 2013)

Bunnie


----------



## Byngo (Aug 7, 2013)

Three-way tie between Apple, Bianca, and Hamlet. Love them all to death! 

;^;


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 7, 2013)

*Ruby*! :3
She?s my favorite villagers of all villagers.
And *Rosie* is on a really close second ^^


----------



## intropella (Aug 12, 2013)

Stitches <3


----------



## Seravee (Aug 13, 2013)

Rory and Olaf


----------



## Blair (Aug 14, 2013)

Fauna and Lolly.


----------



## Enki (Aug 14, 2013)

Until I get Julian or Merengue, I'd have to say Pietro or Goldie!


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 14, 2013)

I absolutely love Diana. She gave me her picture last night


----------



## Caucas (Aug 23, 2013)

Joey! He's a cutey!


----------



## chiza (Aug 24, 2013)

Erik! but he left while i was away and i didn't get his picture ;A;


----------



## Redacted (Aug 24, 2013)

Vesta ftw!


----------



## curryluvr (Aug 24, 2013)

Wolfgang and Apollo. I love my cranky cranks.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 24, 2013)

Del! I love him so much.


----------



## Ramune (Aug 24, 2013)

Rodney is my favorite character in my town

- - - Post Merge - - -

Rodney is my favorite character in my town


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange (Aug 26, 2013)

Bubbles. I don't know what it is about that peppy hippo, but she's just awesome.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 26, 2013)

Butch, definitely.


----------



## Ami (Aug 26, 2013)

Apple xD


----------



## qqsd (Aug 26, 2013)

Cole or Chevre


----------



## Brabus E73 (Aug 26, 2013)

Rudy ^,^


----------



## BronzeElf (Aug 26, 2013)

New Leaf: Pietro
Wild World: Tangy


----------



## Miss Renee (Aug 26, 2013)

Rocco. I love him with all of my heart and farts.


----------



## Neu (Aug 27, 2013)

1. Colton
2. Drift
3. Butch & Renee

But after Colton moved out (sadly, he had to move out for my PWP plans), Drift is my most favorite now.
And, his house doesn't block my PWP plans like Colton, so i'm thinking of keeping him forever.


----------



## fluffmothprincess (Aug 28, 2013)

Whitney, but also Lionel, who is a really giant sweetie now u//v//u


----------



## shellocalypse (Aug 28, 2013)

Deli :3 best monkey ever!


----------



## Princess Bubblegum (Aug 28, 2013)

At the moment it's Truffles because of all the free lovely items I've received from her c:


----------



## easpa (Aug 29, 2013)

Right now it's Prince, but Midge will be moving in soon (thanks to sallykang!) and she's been my favourite since I started up my City Folk town in 2008, so I'm really excited.


----------



## Sarauh (Aug 29, 2013)

Apple (-:


----------



## LovelyAntlers (Aug 29, 2013)

Erik. uwu He's so beautiful and sweet and asdf<33


----------



## Church (Aug 29, 2013)

Whitney.


----------



## Lostsong (Aug 30, 2013)

Ankha. Her style is neat and I love cats.


----------



## odairbear (Aug 30, 2013)

Bluebear c: She's such a cutie hehe


----------



## dollydaydream (Aug 30, 2013)

Julian, O'hare or Fauna, I love Tangy to but her house is in the worst place so I'll probably give her to my sister if she asks to move


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hans right now ^^ He's so adorable


----------



## kyasarin (Aug 31, 2013)

ooohh that's a hard one...Hamphrey and Lolly.


----------



## ForgottenT (Aug 31, 2013)

I have 7 dream villagers so far, my favorite villager is *Ruby* :3


----------



## autumnleavesxo (Aug 31, 2013)

I love Kiki <333


----------



## Lavulin98 (Sep 1, 2013)

My favorite is Chadder. c:


----------



## junya (Sep 1, 2013)

My favorite who's currently in my town is probably Croque.
However my all time favorite is Anchovy.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 5, 2013)

Sydney! She's so freakin' epic.. But other than her, I gotta be honest and say Erik  .. He's so cute, and always messing around


----------



## Nangwaya (Sep 6, 2013)

I find it changes for me, over time.

At first I just loved chatting and hanging out with Vic, but not so much anymore, and I didn't like Lucky very much, but now enjoy his odd banter.

I have really been getting into seeing Tipper and Graham, and luckily for me, they are my closest neighbours!


----------



## datsuryouku (Sep 6, 2013)

I really adore Diana. She went from snooty to giving me free stuff. ;3

​


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Sep 6, 2013)

I have a tie between Whitney and Mathilda; both are villagers I've had in my previous games' towns, and they're so great.  Once I get to know Deirdre better, she'll be up there too! 

Once Daisy moves in, though, nobody can beat her.


----------



## brockbrock (Sep 12, 2013)

Ankha is my favorite villager, period. I was so overjoyed when she moved in, and in a not-so-bad location too!

Zucker just plopped down in my town today, and I think he might give Ankha a run for her money. He's so derpy in the best of ways.


----------



## flufflepuff (Sep 13, 2013)

Apollo is my tweetheart.....


*sob*


----------



## Lauren (Sep 13, 2013)

Peanut! She's always been my favorite throughout CF  I didn't go on for a few days, so she went  I actually cried real human tears.


----------



## electraheart (Sep 14, 2013)

stitches is my absolute favoriteeee i love him so much and he's so adorable and ugh asfjlaksdkla he's never allowed to leave!!


----------



## Dembonez19 (Sep 15, 2013)

Currently Rowan, but if Beau moves in then my favorite will be "Beauwan" ( because I can't choose between the two D: ).


----------



## Carol_tama (Sep 17, 2013)

Hmmm, I can't decide! ;O But I think the first place is for both Fang and Stitches. ^^


----------



## watson (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi everyone ...! 
My best village is Historic Cold Springs Village and i liked the all villagers. But opne of my favourite villagers is stephn .

Please make suggestions and visit:

Gold Coast Gardening
_______________
Sarge?s Mowing and Maintenance is a local lawn mowing and garden maintenance business with a long history of serving with complete customer satisfaction.


Sarges Mowing and Maintenance
Address   : 10 Edgehill Dr Nerang QLD 4112 Australia‎
Phone No : 61 466 691 707
http://sargesmowingandmaintenance.com.au/


----------



## kittyb93 (Sep 18, 2013)

Clay is my favorite, he is adorable!


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

Hard choice...  I would have to say Agent S, only because she was a neighbor I had in Wild World.

But I'm collecting my dreamies, slowly, so I'd love them all~


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 19, 2013)

That's too hard of a choice fer me @_@


----------



## Klinkguin (Nov 19, 2013)

Definitely Wolfgang as he's adorable and he brings back a whole load of memories from wild world! He is also one of my dreamies that I have!


----------



## LegendofCesar (Nov 19, 2013)

Cesar is my favorite .


----------



## BananaMan (Nov 19, 2013)

Simon! I love that little guy.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 19, 2013)

Shep is my favorite


----------



## Pathetic (Nov 19, 2013)

I...I can't choose! I love all of my villagers !


----------



## itzafennecfox (Nov 19, 2013)

COOKIE, MY BABY. Skye is a close second, but Cookie has always been my number one dreamie, and since I recently adopted her I'm freaking out and shall hug her forever.


----------



## ZaneTheBeast (Nov 19, 2013)

KYLE c:
He writes me a letter every day and I keep all of them, he's so nice to me I love him so much c:


----------



## flea (Nov 20, 2013)

Freya fosho.


----------



## Lepidoptera (Nov 22, 2013)

Number One Favorite: Tie between O'Hare and Bob. 

Runner Up: Rod Mainly because I like to make him say pirate-like
things.


----------



## Stalfos (Nov 27, 2013)

Savannah. <3 She's been my favorite (tied with Gaston) since the Gamecube-version.


----------



## sej (Nov 27, 2013)

Mine is Twiggy or Freckles definitely!


----------



## Byngo (Nov 27, 2013)

Hmm... Basically, a 9 way tie between my current villagers. Apple, Bam, Bianca, Ch?vre, Erik, Fauna, Flora, Hamlet and Sydney. c;


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't decide on just one

Favourites: Cherry, Olivia, Chrissy, Francine


----------



## SugarKatie (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't know....... Anchovy Tutu and a couple more are a tie!


----------



## captainabby (Nov 28, 2013)

My two favorites are Bam and Bluebear! I like Bam's music when I talk to him and the town toon plays. He is just really nice and adorbs. Bluebear was an original villager and we've been besties ever since. She comes to my house everyday and I love peppy villagers.

I like having Lobo, Kyle, and Wolfgang tho. It's like they're all brothers


----------



## chainosaur (Dec 2, 2013)

It's a toss up between Colton and Punchy.

Ugh, they're both so cute.


----------



## shinzi (Dec 3, 2013)

At the moment, it is a tie between Chrissy and Hamphrey. Chrissy is one of the original inhabitants and is always upbeat and pleasant to be around, and Hamphrey is just a lot of fun with his amusing one-liners.


----------



## Byngo (Dec 3, 2013)

Tie between Fauna and Sydney <3

I changed my mind from my last post lol


----------



## Pixlplume (Dec 8, 2013)

Zell from Pacaland, Puddles from Finch?
It'll take some time to come up with a conclusive answer. :\


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 9, 2013)

Diana <3


----------



## beth19 (Dec 9, 2013)

curt


----------



## Itachi (Dec 9, 2013)

Punchy <333 Fauna is 2nd


----------



## Soccer_ace (Dec 9, 2013)

Lopez.


----------



## bekka (Dec 9, 2013)

That's tough! I'll go with Ankha


----------



## MelonPan (Dec 9, 2013)

Lionel, I just adore him.


----------



## orangepeanut (Dec 13, 2013)

Right now, it's definitely Chief. He and I have a lot in common and he's the only one of my originals to stick around this long.


----------



## Yogurt (Dec 13, 2013)

My absolute favorite is Diva, shes the only Uchi villager that I like because unlike all other Uchi's shes super glam and appears posing seductively in the cover for K.K. Milonga, she was definitely my fav before I even got the game like her house too is amazing its like almost mystical in a sense and I love her picture quote and hair and colour scheme because shes such a nice shade of purple


----------



## mewmew34 (Dec 14, 2013)

Actually in my town right now, would be Static.  I have a thing for Squirrels, as my all time dream villager is Filbert the blue squirrel, and Mint is always adorable, too.  But, definitely Static right now.


----------



## xxLollyxx (Dec 14, 2013)

Awww man..it's between Lolly Mitzi and Biskit. Probably Biskit. I'd literally cry if he left.


----------



## meringue (Dec 22, 2013)

Mine is Mallary. I love snooty villagers so much lol. Shes the only snooty villager in my town. Pietro is also one of my favorites, hes so friendly


----------



## Dembonez19 (Dec 22, 2013)

Population Growing - Ava
Wild World - Bud
City Folk - Rowan
New Leaf - Beau


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

Dierdre (or however you spell it)
First Deer I've ever seen and I think she's just too cute! <3

My all time favorite though would have to be miss Rosie <3


----------



## Scarthebloody (Dec 22, 2013)

Cobb, he been in my village since day one, I have obsession of ugly sickly things and his little bandage on the back of his head is just too cute. Ribiot he moved after my last frog village left Camofrog it odd more than half of my village is full of jock villager.



Spoiler


----------



## Videovamp (Dec 27, 2013)

Cyrano has won my heart. He's been so amazingly nice and really generous, even though he's supposed to be the grumpy old man of my group.


----------



## lilyandemrys (Dec 28, 2013)

Tangy, definitely.

She's so sweet and lovely!


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 28, 2013)

lilyandemrys said:


> Tangy, definitely.
> 
> She's so sweet and lovely!



I'm so jealous!
Tangy<3


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Dec 28, 2013)

Since Tia is moving in tomorrow, my favourite is Tia.
Then Flurry, Mira, Bruce, etc.


----------



## Lalalalauren (Dec 28, 2013)

It has to be Kabuki. He has been in my town ever since I created it, and he makes me laugh.


----------



## Mercedes (Dec 28, 2013)

Petrtio!


----------



## Gizmodo (Dec 28, 2013)

Sooo hard
Vesta/Apple
then Stitches/Willow in 2nd


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 3, 2014)

Kyle for my male favourite, cherry for my female favourite


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Jan 3, 2014)

That's hard. Either Molly, Mizti, Stinky or Lucha. I can't decide. Before that it was Punchy. He was one of my first villagers and first villager to leave.... I didn't play the game for 3 days, on the 4th didn't realize he was leaving, 5th day he was moving out. !_! I miss you oh dear Punchy.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 3, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> That's hard. Either Molly, Mizti, Stinky or Lucha. I can't decide. Before that it was Punchy. He was one of my first villagers and first villager to leave.... I didn't play the game for 3 days, on the 4th didn't realize he was leaving, 5th day he was moving out. !_! I miss you oh dear Punchy.



Mitzi & Stinky are so underrated especially the latter.. ive had them both since day 1, and grown to really like them, even if i will let them move eventually


----------



## M O L K O (Jan 3, 2014)

Videovamp said:


> Cyrano has won my heart. He's been so amazingly nice and really generous, even though he's supposed to be the grumpy old man of my group.


Yes, this x100. I love my cyrano ;u; I also am attached to ruby and ankha as well ;u;


----------



## Blu Rose (Jan 3, 2014)

Yuka.
And then comes... Dotty!


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't remember whether I've posted... But Tia!


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 4, 2014)

DIZZY!!!! I love him so much. I get so happy when I see him and his fat belly waddle by. 
He always gives me gifts and he's requested the most PWPs in my town (even though I don't really like the lazy PWPs, props for caring lol). I also really like the lazy personality and wish I had more in my town.


----------



## Snowtyke (Jan 4, 2014)

Genji, by far. His face and the fact that he wears a snow shirt that kind of makes him look naked makes him a winner in my book.
He's also adorkable.


----------



## Grishiu (Jan 6, 2014)

Cats. I like cats. So far I have Bianca, Kid Cat, and Elvis; Kid Cat is my favourite of all though. A superhero cat? How could I not love that


----------



## lencat (Jan 6, 2014)

My favorite is Kabuki, then Punchy.  They are adorbs


----------



## typhoonmoore (Jan 6, 2014)

My favorite villager in my town right now is Fang.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Hm, hard to pick between Kyle and Julian. I'll say...Kyle. I wanted Kyle for a while. But, Kyle seems to have a lot of personality and apparently he likes 'Robotic Music' which I assume is Vocaloid as he's said he also likes J-Pop. I'm like "..." because I like vocaloid. I just found it funny that he's not flamboyant like Julian, but he's a rather sweet wolf. Kyle has never asked to move. Out of everyone. Well, that's all I have to say.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 7, 2014)

Since I reset today, my favourite villager in town has to be Diana, close behind is Dotty.


----------



## Alyx (Jan 7, 2014)

I think my favorite villager in my town is between Felicity and Carmen, they're both adorable.


----------



## kasane (Jan 8, 2014)

Wahh~
Merengue >w<
She's a STRAWBERRY rhino. STRAWBERRY. ICHIGO!!


----------



## Kanapachi (Jan 8, 2014)

Definitely Dotty <3


----------



## LovelySweetDream (Jan 9, 2014)

Would have to say Freya she even gave me the nickname "Princess" she is so cute, sweet and pretty


----------



## azukitan (Jan 9, 2014)

Snaaaake <3 I luffles this Jock bunny to pieces!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 9, 2014)

Genji, He's my bbe.

He'll always be my favorite villager! ;u;


----------



## Cloud Arcanine (Jan 9, 2014)

Either Chadder or Butch


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Jan 12, 2014)

It's a tie between Muffy and Benjamin.

I love Muffy because her personality reminds me of one of my best friends, and I love Benjamin because he wears my TARDIS shirt that I designed for the town's flag. I need their pictures


----------



## volantean (Jan 12, 2014)

Ahh so hard to choose but I would say Fang uwu


----------



## Dask (Jan 12, 2014)

Right now my favorite villager is Frita. Although Bruce is a close second.


----------



## Astro (Jan 12, 2014)

Goldie for sure! she's so cute and adorable, plus her house is in the PERFECT spot for my plans in the future!


----------



## pinkycrossing (Jan 12, 2014)

Apple or Phoebe! <3


----------



## Souji (Jan 12, 2014)

Lucha or Frank! I love bird characters so much.


----------



## GuruGuru214 (Jan 14, 2014)

volantean said:


> Ahh so hard to choose but I would say Fang uwu



Yeah, me too.  I'm really trying to get Whitney (she was my favorite in my Wild World village, hands down), and I really want to keep him around until I do.

Before Fang moved in, it probably would've been Gloria.


----------



## Pixlplume (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm going to pick now. Static is the best villager in my town. 

Filbert's a close second though.


----------



## yosugay (Jan 14, 2014)

olaf. hes my boo


----------



## teanigami (Jan 14, 2014)

I've got Bob, and he's my favorite out of ALL the villagers


----------



## Cou (Jan 14, 2014)

Right now, I actually really love Julian, geez. He's the longest who has stayed out of all of them.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 14, 2014)

Okay so I reset my village, so now I'd have to say Molly.


----------



## kongrave (Jan 14, 2014)

Hehe, guess. Shes a qt3.14


----------



## Feloreena (Jan 15, 2014)

Klaus by far from my village. I thought I wasn't going to like him at first as he looks so grumpy, but his personality is epic.


----------



## Sad Professor (Jan 15, 2014)

Hamphrey, me and him are total bros.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 15, 2014)

kongrave said:


> Hehe, guess. Shes a qt3.14



It really took me a while to guess, but is it Bunnie? 

Flora's moving in and she's my second favourite after Molly.


----------



## God (Jan 15, 2014)

Probably Marshal or Tangy.


----------



## Elise (Jan 16, 2014)

This is really hard as I love all my villagers but I think I will have to go with Rosie for my New Leaf town because she is just so adorable. Tangy and Tom are very close seconds. Tangy for being my favourite villager in Wild World and one of my all-time faves and Tom for being so sweet that he was promoted from place holder to dreamie.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jan 16, 2014)

It's hard for me to choose because I have so many of my dreamies, but I guess I have to say Pango. She's my mayor's best friend and she's been in my town since I started it. I love her peppy personality, and she likes popping in for visits and sending me gifts. Close runner-ups would have to be Felicity and Beardo though.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 16, 2014)

Update : Favourite villager living in my town now is Lolly. Then Flora, then Molly. :3


----------



## Hype (Jan 17, 2014)

It's a tie between Filbert and Rudy.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG YOU ASKING ME TO CHOOSE BETWEEN BLAIRE-BEAR AND WOLFYBABY? 

Yea I <3 Blaire and Wolfgang


----------



## Jon (Jan 17, 2014)

Bob!


----------



## Jonesey (Jan 17, 2014)

Teddy just because he's a sweet dude. Says the funniest things sometimes that cheer me up with laughter! I hope he never asks to leave.


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 17, 2014)

I love Beau. :]
I love all the lazy villagers but Beau is adorable to me! <3


----------



## Kayleigh (Jan 17, 2014)

Punchy! We have the best relationship and he's _so_ adorable! >w< I just wish he didn't always go to sleep whenever he asks me to run an errand for him...


----------



## dr_shrunk (Jan 18, 2014)

Wild world is the only AC game I own at this moment so..

anyhoo...movin' on, my fave villager in my town is currently Puddles she is just so adorable 
and such a lil sweetie​


----------



## cyclone993 (Jan 25, 2014)

salarian said:


> For me, it's probably Rolf.
> He's so cute and fluffy and kind.
> I'm never letting him leave uwu
> 
> ...




ROLF IS MY FAVE TOOOO!!! 

Tex is too...though haha but Rolf has been in my town since day 1


----------



## cIementine (Jan 25, 2014)

I can't choose between my three babies. 

Fauna, Punchy, and Swirly straw lovin' Beau <3


----------



## OnAvance (Jan 26, 2014)

I just love Tutu, she's so big and fluffy <3
& Mott is so chill. I'm also getting Soleil in a couple days and I have a feeling she's going to be at the top of my list


----------



## Nyx6991 (Jan 26, 2014)

Kiki, Molly and Agent S. If I HAD to put them in order, it would be the same, so Kiki is my favorite.


----------



## Crazy (Jan 26, 2014)

my favourite in my town is lolly. c: apple is a close second


----------



## Chime (Jan 27, 2014)

Rosie!
Always Rosie.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 28, 2014)

I like all of my villagers but I'm going to have to go with Clay and Rolf.


----------



## Seastar (Jan 30, 2014)

I guess my favorite is Kiki.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Jan 30, 2014)

Probably Clay or Daisy!!


----------



## bofoz (Jan 31, 2014)

It would have to be Rolf and his "Shut up and take this" moments.


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing (Feb 1, 2014)

It's Hamlet !  I love him so much xD


----------



## mearepaige (Feb 1, 2014)

I LOOOOVE Pudge and Ken!!! I never want them to move.  Ken does this cute little dance and Pudge is always talking about food it's the cutest.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 1, 2014)

I love Daisy and Walker! It's a toss up between those two little pups, lol!


----------



## garchomps (Feb 1, 2014)

Lopez! He is the most funniest villager and sends mail that escalates very quickly. Right now, he's sick and I'm trying my best to make him recover. :c

Bonus picture from last summer:


----------



## ComradeSch (Feb 1, 2014)

Whitney. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Farobi (Feb 1, 2014)

Marshal , Lolly, Punchy... Gah I can't decide *_*


----------



## Lithia (Feb 1, 2014)

JULIAN!!! Do words need to be said?? xD


----------



## Oujisama (Feb 2, 2014)

Limberg! He has been my dreamie in all games since I played Wild World a long time ago and he became good friends with my character Marigold. I even made a story about the two of them, they make such a good team (not romantically, more like "partners in crime" lol)! And finally in New Leaf they could be reunited, I'm so happy to have him in my town!


----------



## Manazran (Feb 2, 2014)

Pekoe.She's too kind.Phoebe as well,he's kind along with having a sense of humor,


----------



## ribbononmywrist (Feb 2, 2014)

My favourite at the moment would be Beau! He is just super nice and a great villager


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 2, 2014)

I want most of my current villagers out of my town...
there is a few that I want to stay forever of course
one of them is Maple, she's my favourite so far <333
she's just too adorable


----------



## skweegee (Feb 3, 2014)

My favorite is Mitzi. I have her in both of my NL towns right now. Aside from her, in my first town my favorites are Mira and Blaire, and in my second town my favorites are Portia and O'Hare.


----------



## abibae (Feb 4, 2014)

I really like Kabuki and Coco, they are in my town currently. They are sweethearts. Also, I had a soft spot for Cyrano and Cobb in my previous town, but then I restarted and lost them.


----------



## applejo (Feb 9, 2014)

*Graham!*

My favourite villager is Graham. At first I didn't like him at all when he moved to my town, but then I recognized how cute he is!


----------



## Gizmodo (Feb 9, 2014)

In Parfait at the moment it goes

Tangy>Tia>Marshal>Stitches>Octavian>Timbra>Rod

Love them all though


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

At this moment, Kid Cat is being awesome. I love all of my villagers (except Pompom -.-) But Kid Cat acts a lot like my actual best friend. It was a close call though... very close...


----------



## Mayor Kera (Feb 10, 2014)

Pietro and Lucky are my buddies.


----------



## PockiPops (Feb 10, 2014)

Omg Nana. ;w; I restarted and I got her. She's just too cute! x


----------



## aishamcan (Feb 11, 2014)

Just you wait, rolf will be mine. Julian is a goddamn unicorn of courseits gonna be tough. It's probably the only horse character I like. 

Infographics Templates | Infographics Designer


----------



## Aromatisse (Feb 11, 2014)

Lily, Diana and Marshal ~ in that order.


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## ButterCookies (Feb 15, 2014)

I love pretty much all my villagers at the mo, it's so hard to decide. I guess I'l narrow it down to Cousteau, Flora and Yuka, though. Frita used to be a favourite of mine but I guess I've had her for so long I'm getting a bit bored of her.


----------



## Snowtyke (Feb 16, 2014)

Yuka-Genji-Julian-Flora. That's my top 4.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2014)

Ankha <3 I love her to bits!


----------



## Libra (Feb 17, 2014)

I really like Pashmina and I adore Annalise. <3 But Sterling is fun too; he always makes me smile.


----------



## Annabat (Feb 17, 2014)

My two favorite villagers currently are Rizzo and Alli. Both are two animals I adore in reality and I like their personalities in the game. Both are the nicest to me and give me cool stuff


----------



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2014)

My favorites are both Jacques and Carmen. Jacques because he has a tragic time-traveling-mishap backstory, and Carmen because she is the dreamie I worked hardest to get.


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 19, 2014)

Francine for sure is my favorite. I actually participated in an auction to get her. 

My second favorite has to be Fauna, because she was given to me by my best friend. She's such a sweetie.'

I love all of my villagers though.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 23, 2014)

Very difficult.. it's a close tie between Vladimir, Maelle, and Phoebe.. I'm close to saying Vladimir as we share a birthday but I remember Maelle from my Wild World days!


----------



## mayorkat (Feb 23, 2014)

Why such a hard question? Hee// Anyways, I love all of mine dearly but Chrissy, Kiki, and Beau will always be my babes ;-;<3


----------



## Calysis (Feb 24, 2014)

i would have to say lolly or kid cat. i pair them together. theyre both cuties ;w;


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm not sure, really. It's between Chief, Kiki, and Simon. I don't think I'll ever let those guys leave


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 28, 2014)

Before they moved, I really loved Fang, Lopez, and Wendy. I hope to get at least one of them once I reset.


----------



## Tobia (Feb 28, 2014)

Olivia! **just got her yesterday **


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 28, 2014)

In my GC town it's Patty <3


----------



## Autumnia (Feb 28, 2014)

Avery, Puddles and Midge. Love all three


----------



## Pipsqueak (Feb 28, 2014)

Ruby 100%

Oops. I just realized this thread says "in your town". I don't have Ruby yet! Soon hopefully


----------



## Cudon (Mar 1, 2014)

Tabby and Alfonso would be my babies c:


----------



## Psydye (Mar 1, 2014)

I suppose Pekoe....she seems cool.


----------



## Alyx (Mar 1, 2014)

In Mew my favorite villager is Carmen.
In Pokey my favorite villager is Sprinkle.


----------



## angelsimaren (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm torn between Bunnie and Coco because I love rabbits so much!


----------



## PinkWater (Mar 3, 2014)

Julian, without a doubt!


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 3, 2014)

contrary to name its cube


----------



## Punchies (Mar 4, 2014)

Punchy <3. I don't know why I'm always so attached to cats. They're just so cute ^_^


----------



## Fantasyland (Mar 6, 2014)

I love T-Bone! I don't know what it is about him, but we're best friends. He was one of my first villagers, and his house is left and above mine! He's always been cool to me. Love him like a brother!


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 6, 2014)

Poppy. She was one of my original five, so I've had her forever and she's my lil darlin' (ღ˘⌣˘ღ)
This morning she tried to tell me she was moving...HAH!


----------



## Kathryn1978 (Mar 7, 2014)

In my village it would be between Bunnie and Rudy.


----------



## akirb (Mar 9, 2014)

I can't really pick D: Probably Dora and Puddles, but I'm really starting to love Poppy, shes adorable..


----------



## Tinkalila (Mar 10, 2014)

Ahh I love Diva so much! She's not very popular, but she's still my favorite!


----------



## SugarCookies (Mar 10, 2014)

Lolly 4 ever. <3


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 10, 2014)

Merry. She`s the sweetest person (well, she`s an animal, but still..!) and I absolutely ADORE her. I`ve got pretty stupid animals apart from Whitney and Kiki.


----------



## PhantomRose (Mar 10, 2014)

Honestly... Erik <3 He's an original and I love him to bits!


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 10, 2014)

Cube is sooooooo cute

He asked me to move once.


----------



## fairyring (Mar 10, 2014)

I love Lolly!


----------



## kite (Mar 11, 2014)

Kid Cat's my favorite. I didn't think I'd like him so much when I first invited him to stay in town, but I've warmed up to him. ^^


----------



## cupcakes595 (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine atm in my town is Flurry. I mean, come on, have you ever seen a hamster cuter?? But Cheri is a close 2nd place.


----------



## xXTOTFXx (Mar 11, 2014)

Cranston!


----------

